# Problem with TAJIMA TFMX-C 1501 USB



## miguelatlsm (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello:

Today i have a problem. i bought a TAJIMA TFMX-C 1501 but the needle No. 1 don't worked, then i reinstall the machine program Ver. 2.00 (the machine had 1.85) but now i can't read my USB in this (is desappear in options the panel). Wath hapend? somebody can help me? i need some extra sofware for this?. PLease i need help because pass the desings trougth 3.5 disck is tortuous.

Tanks.


Hello:

Today i have a problem. i bought a TAJIMA TFMX-C 1501 but the needle No. 1 don't worked, then i reinstall the machine program Ver. 2.00 (the machine had 1.85) but now i can't read my USB in this (is desappear in options the panel). Wath hapend? somebody can help me? i need some extra sofware for this?. PLease i need help because pass the desings trougth 3.5 disck is tortuous.

Tanks.


----------

